# Programming a TvTech Universal Remote



## Rumrumm (Feb 20, 2009)

I was able to successfully program my TV with the 6-device universal remote, but when trying to program it to use on my VCR, none of the printed codes work, and the universal self-programming can't lock down a code, using their printed instructions. For an auxiliary device, it says to point the remote at the device, and press the SET and POWER button simultaneously, and it starts flashing and searching for the code. My concern is... Without pressing the specific button that is labeled the same as the device, how does it know which one? Any chance they left out a step? I've tried pressing VCR after the SET/POWER step, but it still fails to find a code. And no manufacturer website to ask their tech support. Any ideas?
Thanks...


----------



## Rumrumm (Feb 20, 2009)

Never mind. Gave up and tried to watch TV, and now THAT doesn't function. Repeated automatic reprogramming 3 times. It'll turn the TV off, but can't turn it on. Must have a screwy remote.
Thanks...


----------

